# Baby rats needing homes.



## buddabun (Mar 12, 2008)

Hiya
I know I'm new here but I am trying to find homes for some 13 baby rats. Two of my girls had accidental litters following a mis-sexing by a pet shop.
Well I have managed to rehome most of them but I still have the following babies needing homes. The babies are all just over 3 weeks old so should be ready to go a fortnight this weekend. Mummy Caramel also needs a new home (she is red eyed white with a nosey smudge)

Red eyed whites: 3 males; 5 females
Siamese hooded (we THINK- unsure of colour terminology): 1 male; 1 female
Agouti/dark brown hooded: 1 male
Black hooded: 2 male

Plus mummy Caramel

We are currently based in South Wales and need to rehome all my pets as we are moving abroad and cannot take them with us.
We will be driving up to Lincoln on 10th April, returning 13th so if this helps anyone I can possibly drop them off/meet somewhere (I am already meeting someone from Coventry and Nottingham).

Please let me know if anyone is interested as I would hate for them to have to go to a pet shop (as my husband is threatening if we do not rehome them)... my email is [email protected] or PM me on here if you prefer.

And here are some pictures for emotional blackmail lol



































Thanks


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

where are you located? I have had a pet shop litter before, i was "just looking" and i saw a female in a tank with 6 other males, i knew she would be pregnant.... but i took her and i still have her, her babies all went to great homes, she had 9.


----------



## buddabun (Mar 12, 2008)

I am near Abergavenny in south wales.

I am now also travelling to Loughborough as well as Lincoln on the weekend mentioned in my first post if that helps anyone...

I just really dont want to have to take them to a pet shop


----------



## piney (Mar 10, 2008)

i did a small rescue today they look the one in the bottom picture of yours. im looking for them to go to homes.


----------



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

aww i live too far away  i would love them!!


----------

